# Maine officer shot while trying to arrest wanted man



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

*SOUTH PORTLAND*, Maine- A South Portland police officer was shot Wednesday while serving an arrest warrant, but the injuries were not believed to be life-threatening, officials said.
Officer Steve Connors was working in a joint operation with Portland police officers when the suspected opened fire, hitting him four times, WGME-TV reported. The suspect was shot when officers returned fire and died at a local hospital, the station reported.
The officers had gone to an apartment on Elm Steet at 7 p.m., and the incident ended with shots being fired, South Portland Chief Ed Googins told reporters at the scene. He declined to provide further details of what happened.
The attorney general's office was investigating as it's required to do whenever an officer discharges a weapon.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Get well brother!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Maine Officer Recovers after Shooting

*DAVID HENCH and EDWARD D. MURPHY*
_Portland Press Herald (Maine)_









A South Portland police officer is in serious condition, recovering from gunshot wounds that he suffered Wednesday night while trying to arrest a man wanted for kidnapping and domestic violence, who also was injured in the shootout. 
Officer Steven Connors was shot four times and underwent emergency surgery at Maine Medical Center in Portland, authorities said.
''He is expected to recover,'' said South Portland Police Chief Ed Googins.
Connors was reportedly shot in a shoulder, the chest and in the head, where a bullet grazed him. Connors was operated on for his hand wound, Googins said.
Googins could not say for certain whether Connors was wearing a bullet-proof vest, though that is customary when officers serve warrants on violent fugitives.
The shooting occurred shortly after 7 p.m. at 204 Elm St., in a complex of 18 well-kept apartments.
Detectives with the Portland Police Department's intelligence unit had learned that Terrell Dubois, 22, of Portland was in one of the apartments.
Three Portland officers - Detective Sgt. Robert Doherty, Detective Kevin Haley and Detective Mary Sauschuck - and Connors went to the apartment to arrest Dubois, who was wanted on Cumberland County Superior Court warrants alleging kidnapping, two counts of criminal threatening and terrorizing, all related to a domestic violence incident, and violating bail conditions, Googins said.
When the four went into the building to make the arrest, Dubois confronted them and the two sides exchanged gunfire, Googins said. 
Googins said he believed that Dubois fired a handgun, but he was not positive.
Googins said the exact nature of Connors' injuries was not clear late Wednesday night. A Maine Medical Center spokeswoman said he was in serious condition.
Googins had no information on Dubois' injuries or his condition, and the spokeswoman said she had no information on a person with that name.
Googins said police would need more time to determine how many shots were fired and who fired them.
Near midnight, police were waiting for a search warrant to be signed by a judge so they could search the apartment where the shooting occurred.
Dubois was under guard at Maine Med, he said. Dubois will be held on the warrants, Googins said, and additional charges are expected to be filed in connection with the shooting.
Dubois was convicted of two assault charges early last year. He was sentenced to 180 days in jail, with all but 30 days suspended, and two years of probation. On a second count he received 150 days in jail, all of it suspended.
Residents of the Elm Street area said they suspected that something was going on earlier in the day because an unmarked police car had been parked on a section of Elm Street, south of Broadway, about a block and a half from where the shooting occurred.
Lisa Guay of Elm Street said she noticed the car sitting in front of her house late Wednesday afternoon but it wasn't occupied. The car was still there late Wednesday night.
Neighborhood children said they saw police going into the house and heard gunfire, but parents of the youngsters said they were inside and didn't hear anything. Other residents said they heard popping sounds shortly after 7 p.m.
Police initially gave only minimal details on the incident, saying they had to notify families of those involved in the shooting.
Googins said South Portland police notified the state Attorney General's Office, which is required when a police officer is involved in a shooting.
Officer Connors is well liked and respected by fellow officers, and Googins said he has an excellent record.
''He is a great guy. You always hear good things about him,'' said Gorham Sgt. Daniel Young, who graduated with Connors from the Maine Criminal Justice Academy in 1995. ''He is a great officer.''
Like other officers, Young feared for his friend's survival after learning he had been shot four times, but was comforted to learn that Connors had walked to the ambulance.
''I just hope he has a speedy recovery,'' Young said.

Staff Writer David Hench can be contacted at 791-6327 or at:

Staff Writer Edward D. Murphy can be contacted at 791-6465 or at:

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy​


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Off. Connors has been released from the hospital and recovering at home..Shitbag is still critical, hopefully that changes if you know what I mean


----------

